# جهاز لحام و التسخين للمعدن باستخدام لهيدروجين



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

معنا اليوم جهاز عبارة عن اسطواتات صغيرة يتم وضع غاز الهيدروجين مضغوط به ويتم اعادة ملئها 

الميزة الحجم ابلصغير جدا والكفائة العالية

الان مع الفلم لمن يرعب فى مشاهدته 

الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlVdrhv8mQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlVdrhv8mQ




اسم الفلم 



> Hydrogen Burner with H Bank Hydrogen Storage "HB-PR-2400"


الان مع الصور والشرح


1==


صورة جهاز اللحام ويمكن التكحم في عدد الانابيب به













2==

صورة فتح الغاز 












3==

صورة قبل اشعال الغاز










4==
ذة الصوز اخدت في كسر من الثانية 
لتوضيح مدى قوة اللهب عند الاشعال بذالك النوع من المشاعل










5==

صورة ضبط درجة اللهب











6==

تابع ضبط اللهب











7==

لاحظ الحساسية الشدية للهيدروجين عند التحكم فيه









8==













9==

صورة لاذابة نوع من المعادن لاحظ الصور المتتالية 










10==





\



11==

















12==




13==

صورة اللهب عند الغلق













تمت بحمد الله نعالى


----------

